# Seaview diorama



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Seadragon7,

That is a very nice display you have made!

Phillip1


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Whats the story on the Sea Dragon? It's very beautifully done. 🤙


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work on the Seaview and the dragon.


----------



## NickWho (Sep 17, 2020)

Seadragon7 said:


> View attachment 310367 View attachoment 310368 View attachment 310369


What a decent work


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Whats the story on the Sea Dragon? It's very beautifully done. 🤙


The dragon in the diorama.
Basilisk Dragon Lake Demon Series 1 Action Figure 2008 McFarlane


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Ah, still a wonderful piece - even if commercial - and your overall composition with it is well thought out! 🤙


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done!!!!


----------



## Starduster123 (10 mo ago)

scooke123 said:


> Well done!!!!


I miss those McFarlane's sculpts they all were really done with lifelike features, I just wish I bough many more of them for future dioramas they're as rare as hen's teeth to find.


----------

